# Milan: comanda Gazidis. Leo verso l'addio. C'è Campos.



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.

Leonardo sul contratto col Milan ha unan clausola che prevede una risoluzione immediata, se rchiesta.

Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.

Mentre Gattuso... --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744.html


*Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 maggio, conferma che Leonardo va verso l'addio al Milan. L'annuncio può arrivare alla fine del campionato. 

Pronto Campos QUI --) Milan: Campos ha fato l'ok. Può arrivare anche un DS.

**Il Giornale: dopo Ferrara ci sarà la resa dei conti in casa Milan. L'addio di Leonardo è quasi certo se non scontato. Il dirigente brasiliano è depotenziato da Gazidis ed in più, le disponibilità economiche del Milan in vista del prossimo mercato saranno molto limitate. E lo sarà anche l'operatività di Leonardo. Può arrivare Campos.

Tra Gattuso e Leo ne resterà solo uno QUI --) *http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744-3.html#post1841115


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> Mente Gattuso... --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744.html



Ed anche in questo caso i più sveglio avevano previsto tutto, compreso Saitama versione Fuhrer con mesi e mesi di anticipo


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> Mente Gattuso... --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744.html



Non mi intendo di mercato, scouting, amministrazione di una società sportiva, non conosco questo Campos, auguro più fortuna a Leo e non commento la sua dipartita, ma di UNA cosa sono sicuro, se "Gattuso prende quota" io mi vado a nascondere e la prossima stagione penso ad altro.


----------



## CarpeDiem (22 Maggio 2019)

Giusto così


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Giusto così



Concordo, che Leonardo pensi alle dimissioni da questo club e con questa gente.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> Mentre Gattuso... --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744.html



purtroppo si delinea sempre più un dentro o fuori tra lui e gattuso.

uno va e l'altro resta, ormai s'è capito. 
e leo purtroppo per noi, non mi pare uno che rimane a fare il parassita, la dignità di dimettersi lui ce l'ha, al contrario di tanti.


----------



## davidelynch (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> Mentre Gattuso... --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744.html



Ma il senso di tutto questo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2019)

Fossi un interista sarei contentissimo. Conte in panca e Gattuso ad allenare i "rivali", altri 6 punti facili facili.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> Mentre Gattuso... --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744.html





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fossi un interista sarei contentissimo. Conte in panca e Gattuso ad allenare i "rivali", altri 6 punti facili facili.



Ma tu te lo immagini uno che se l'è fatta sotto tutte le volte contro la normalissima Inter di Spalletti cosa potrebbe fare contro l'Inter di Conte? I brividi solo a pensarci.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma tu te lo immagini uno che se l'è fatta sotto tutte le volte contro la normalissima Inter di Spalletti cosa potrebbe fare contro l'Inter di Conte? I brividi solo a pensarci.



11 giocatori nella nostra area per 90 minuti più recupero... Dovessimo prendere gol, palla avanti a casaccio e preghiamo per una botta di culo...

A fine partita se la prenderà con Piatek perchè non ha dribblato l'intera squadra avversaria e segnato...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> 11 giocatori nella nostra area per 90 minuti più recupero... Dovessimo prendere gol, palla avanti a casaccio e preghiamo per una botta di culo...
> 
> A fine partita se la prenderà con Piatek perchè non ha dribblato l'intera squadra avversaria e segnato...



...e con Paquetà che non ci ha messo il veleno.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> Mentre Gattuso... --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gattuso-prende-quota-grazie-gazidis-vt76744.html



Da Berlusconi e Galliani a Singer e Gazidis... 
Compagni di merende...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fossi un interista sarei contentissimo. Conte in panca e Gattuso ad allenare i "rivali", altri 6 punti facili facili.



Basta leggere i loro forum per vedere che tutti sono compatti per la conferma di Gino.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

*Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 maggio, conferma che Leonardo va verso l'addio al Milan. L'annuncio può arrivare alla fine del campionato. 

Pronto Campos QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-campos-ha-fato-lok-puo-arrivare-anche-un-ds-vt76747.html#post1841103*


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

*Il Giornale: dopo Ferrara ci sarà la resa dei conti in casa Milan. L'addio di Leonardo è quasi certo se non scontato. Il dirigente brasiliano è depotenziato da Gazidis ed in più, le disponibilità economiche del Milan in vista del prossimo mercato saranno molto limitate. E lo sarà anche l'operatività di Leonardo. Può arrivare Campos.*


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: dopo Ferrara ci sarà la resa dei conti in casa Milan. L'addio di Leonardo è quasi certo se non scontato. Il dirigente brasiliano è depotenziato da Gazidis ed in più, le disponibilità economiche del Milan in vista del prossimo mercato saranno molto limitate. E lo sarà anche l'operatività di Leonardo. Può arrivare Campos.*



Ecco, piuttosto che Guardiola dai ladri, mi preoccupa questo.

Vedremo... purtroppo non biasimo la proprietà, son soldi loro, mica miei. 

Siamo noi sfigati che non ci arriva nessun pazzo che vuole buttare una miliardata sul Milan.

Se solo arrivassimo in CL, peneremmo molto molto meno 

Che disastro...


----------



## Ema2000 (22 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> 11 giocatori nella nostra area per 90 minuti più recupero... Dovessimo prendere gol, palla avanti a casaccio e preghiamo per una botta di culo...
> 
> A fine partita se la prenderà con Piatek perchè non ha dribblato l'intera squadra avversaria e segnato...



Almeno sarebbe coerente nel portare avanti il progetto , è praticamente quello che ha fatto tutto l'anno,


----------



## varvez (22 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fossi un interista sarei contentissimo. Conte in panca e Gattuso ad allenare i "rivali", altri 6 punti facili facili.



Mica solo gli interisti. Anche gli juventini, i romanisti, i napoletani, i laziali, etc...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco, piuttosto che Guardiola dai ladri, mi preoccupa questo.
> 
> Vedremo... purtroppo non biasimo la proprietà, son soldi loro, mica miei.
> 
> ...


Vedremo... purtroppo non biasimo la proprietà, son soldi loro, mica miei. 

Siamo noi sfigati che non ci arriva nessun pazzo che vuole buttare una miliardata sul Milan.

Se solo arrivassimo in CL, peneremmo molto molto meno 

Che disastro...[/QUOTE]

Tanto con la UEFA che ti impone multe pari ai ricavi che ottieni dalla partecipazione più una promessa di squalifica per i 3 anni successivi (quindi doppia penalizzazione : via i soldi dell'anno precedente e di 3 anni dopo ...) Non è con la qualificazione alle coppe che risali.

Devi purtroppo tagliare i costi, allinearti alle regole del fpf e poi puoi partecipare al gioco.

Altrimenti tra multe, arbitraggi fuffa (vedi Olympiakos), rendono vani tutti i tuoi sforzi per uscirne con investimenti con rientri successivi.....


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma tu te lo immagini uno che se l'è fatta sotto tutte le volte contro la normalissima Inter di Spalletti cosa potrebbe fare contro l'Inter di Conte? I brividi solo a pensarci.



E' andato a difendersi contro il Dudelange, roba che non si farebbe nemmeno se ci si andasse con gli amici del calcetto del giovedì. Contro Conte schiererebbe il modulo barriera, 9 giocatori disposti a fianco del portiere in area piccola, e il centravanti da solo nella metacampo opposta che guarda al suo orticello e non attacca il palo...


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Già pronto il sostituto: *Luis Campos *dal Lille, società vicina ad Elliott.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2019)

Calma ragazzi, calma che vedo i soliti isterismi basati sul nulla cosmico.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vedremo... purtroppo non biasimo la proprietà, son soldi loro, mica miei.
> 
> Siamo noi sfigati che non ci arriva nessun pazzo che vuole buttare una miliardata sul Milan.
> 
> ...



Tanto con la UEFA che ti impone multe pari ai ricavi che ottieni dalla partecipazione più una promessa di squalifica per i 3 anni successivi (quindi doppia penalizzazione : via i soldi dell'anno precedente e di 3 anni dopo ...) Non è con la qualificazione alle coppe che risali.

Devi purtroppo tagliare i costi, allinearti alle regole del fpf e poi puoi partecipare al gioco.

Altrimenti tra multe, arbitraggi fuffa (vedi Olympiakos), rendono vani tutti i tuoi sforzi per uscirne con investimenti con rientri successivi.....[/QUOTE]

Ci vuole un piano più serio e lungimirante o non se ne esce.
Il FPF è una buffonata ma noi chiudiamo anche questo bilancio con un meno 90 circa, dunque siamo nel torto in ogni caso.

Avremo qualche scadenza di contratto pesante. Servirà investire nei giocatori giusti con intuizioni vere e parecchio coraggio.
Alla fine credo che le scelte verranno prese in questa direzione. La società va ristrutturata dalle base per fare un club moderno e competitivo.


----------



## vannu994 (22 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco, piuttosto che Guardiola dai ladri, mi preoccupa questo.
> 
> Vedremo... purtroppo non biasimo la proprietà, son soldi loro, mica miei.
> 
> ...



Ed intanto sono sempre più frequenti le voci che Vedono i Qatarioti comprare la Roma... Speriamo di no


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un piano più serio e lungimirante o non se ne esce.
> Il FPF è una buffonata ma noi chiudiamo anche questo bilancio con un meno 90 circa, dunque siamo nel torto in ogni caso.
> 
> Avremo qualche scadenza di contratto pesante. Servirà investire nei giocatori giusti con intuizioni vere e parecchio coraggio.
> Alla fine credo che le scelte verranno prese in questa direzione. La società va ristrutturata dalle base per fare un club moderno e competitivo.



Diciamo che il "proviamo a spendere" così ci qualifichiamo, aumentiamo i ricavi e abbattiamo il deficit, dal punto di vista della UEFA, a fronte di 3 consecutivi bilanci poco sotto il -100 è già stato provato senza successo.

Adesso ci sta che chiedano che si segua la loro impostazione: abbatti le spese, spendi bene, diminuisci i costi , abbatti il deficit, competi, ti qualifichi (se ce la fanno Atalanta e Napoli con budget inferiori lo puoi fare anche tu Milan) e con i soldi della qualificazione di espandi e cresci.

Ormai direi che è necessario fare così


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il "proviamo a spendere" così ci qualifichiamo, aumentiamo i ricavi e abbattiamo il deficit, dal punto di vista della UEFA, a fronte di 3 consecutivi bilanci poco sotto il -100 è già stato provato senza successo.
> 
> Adesso ci sta che chiedano che si segua la loro impostazione: abbatti le spese, spendi bene, diminuisci i costi , abbatti il deficit, competi, ti qualifichi (*se ce la fanno Atalanta e Napoli con budget inferiori lo puoi fare anche tu Milan*) e con i soldi della qualificazione di espandi e cresci.
> 
> Ormai direi che è necessario fare così



E' chiaro che ci stanno massacrando per ragioni politiche. Anche se avessimo i bilanci a posto, dopo quello che è successo con le ultime gestioni SB/China, avrebbero comunque da ridire.

Ma il passaggio fondamentale è quello sottolineato: le altre squadre si qualificano ... noi, con 250M+70M, in meno di due anni, zero. Prendiamocela con noi stessi, e con le incompetenze tecniche/dirigenziali, và ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che ci stanno massacrando per ragioni politiche. Anche se avessimo i bilanci a posto, dopo quello che è successo con le ultime gestioni SB/China, avrebbero comunque da ridire.
> 
> Ma il passaggio fondamentale è quello sottolineato: le altre squadre si qualificano ... noi, con 250M+70M, in meno di due anni, zero. Prendiamocela con noi stessi, e con le incompetenze tecniche/dirigenziali, và ...



Esatto, ci sta che Gazidis arrivi e resetti tutto.
I mancatoi rinnovi ad Abtae a tutti quelli in scadenza va in questo senso.
Se il nostro budget è di 250 milioni il ventesimo-ventunesimo della rosa deve prendere 400-500.000 euro, non 1,5-2,5 milioni come i nostri.

E' li che buttiamo tutte le nostre risorse (oltre che per spese generali assolutamente fuori norma).


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Leonardo sul contratto col Milan ha unan clausola che prevede una risoluzione immediata, se rchiesta.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ci sta che Gazidis arrivi e resetti tutto.
> I mancatoi rinnovi ad Abtae a tutti quelli in scadenza va in questo senso.
> Se il nostro budget è di 250 milioni il ventesimo-ventunesimo della rosa deve prendere 400-500.000 euro, non 1,5-2,5 milioni come i nostri.
> 
> E' li che buttiamo tutte le nostre risorse (oltre che per spese generali assolutamente fuori norma).



Mettiamoci pure una bella quantità di bidoni che rivendiamo puntualmente senza guadagnarci, nella migliore delle ipotesi. 
Ridurre il monte ingaggi è una strada, ma bisogna anche ridurre i costi di ammortamento e profili come Campos vanno in questa direzione.

Sarà forse un passo estremo per la nostra storia, ma dobbiamo entrare nell'ordine di idee che i Piatek vanno comprati dal Cracovia non dal Genoa.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mettiamoci pure una bella quantità di bidoni che rivendiamo puntualmente senza guadagnarci, nella migliore delle ipotesi.
> Ridurre il monte ingaggi è una strada, ma bisogna anche ridurre i costi di ammortamento e profili come Campos vanno in questa direzione.



Campos è propedeutico alla fissa di Gazidis di scovare giocatori sconosciuti o poco noti il cui valore possa schizzare alle stelle. 
Con Moncada ha già fatto così nella Primavera.
Aspettatevi gli equivalenti di Tiago Giallo e Abanda alle ciance pure in prima squadra.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Campos è propedeutico alla fissa di Gazidis di scovare giocatori sconosciuti o poco noti il cui valore possa schizzare alle stelle.
> Con Moncada ha già fatto così nella Primavera.
> Aspettatevi gli equivalenti di Tiago Giallo e Abanda alle ciance pure in prima squadra.



Se e vero che Elliott vuole/vorrebbe rivendere il Milan ad 1,2 miliardi facendo un rapido calcolo credo che gli serviranno dai 50 ai 100 anni


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Campos è propedeutico alla fissa di Gazidis di scovare giocatori sconosciuti o poco noti il cui valore possa schizzare alle stelle.
> Con Moncada ha già fatto così nella Primavera.
> Aspettatevi gli equivalenti di Tiago Giallo e Abanda alle ciance pure in prima squadra.



Capisco la provocazione, ma secondo te quale sarebbe l'alternativa per una società che divora un passivo da 100 milioni ogni stagione?

Scovare giocatori sconosciuti è vitale per noi nella situazione in cui siamo. Tra l'altro scovare sconosciuti è la norma per i grandi club europei che hanno non a caso settori giovanili straordinari. 
Secondo me dobbiamo ricostruire le basi per sperare di diventare un club moderno e competitivo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Campos è propedeutico alla fissa di Gazidis di scovare giocatori sconosciuti o poco noti il cui valore possa schizzare alle stelle.
> Con Moncada ha già fatto così nella Primavera.
> Aspettatevi gli equivalenti di Tiago Giallo e Abanda alle ciance pure in prima squadra.



A sto punto preferisco così piuttosto che comprare cessi inutili alla Mirabelli o vecchi a parametro zero in stile Galliani, ma bisogna prendere un allenatore capace di lavorare coi giovani.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 22 maggio 2019, conferma tutte le news già riportate ieri. Nel Milan ora comanda Gazidis, che è amico personale di Gordon Singer. Nell'Arsenal l'AD si occupava solamente di aspetti economici e commerciali, nel Milan invece anche dalla parte sportiva, incrociando quelle che sono le aree di competenza di Leonardo. Il brasiliano, dunque, pensa alle dimissioni. Tutte le ultime esperienze lavorative di Leonardo, da allenatore e dirigente, si sono concluse con le dimissioni.
> 
> Leonardo sul contratto col Milan ha unan clausola che prevede una risoluzione immediata, se rchiesta.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Campos è propedeutico alla fissa di Gazidis di scovare giocatori sconosciuti o poco noti il cui valore possa schizzare alle stelle.
> Con Moncada ha già fatto così nella Primavera.
> Aspettatevi gli equivalenti di Tiago Giallo e Abanda alle ciance pure in prima squadra.



E quale sarebbe il punto, allora. Se non sbaglio siamo partiti dalla serie B (se ricordi, non so quanti anni hai) pieni di ragazzetti di 18 anni manco compiuti. E quasi tutti sono stati ottimi giocatori, vari di loro di livello mondiale, hanno vinto CL e coppe intercontinentali. Il problema non sono i ragazzetti, e lo sai bene.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2019)

mi tocca ripetermi in ogni discussione: andranno via sia leonardo che gattuso.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco la provocazione, ma secondo te quale sarebbe l'alternativa per una società che divora un passivo da 100 milioni ogni stagione?
> 
> Scovare giocatori sconosciuti è vitale per noi nella situazione in cui siamo. Tra l'altro scovare sconosciuti è la norma per i grandi club europei che hanno non a caso settori giovanili straordinari.
> Secondo me dobbiamo ricostruire le basi per sperare di diventare un club moderno e competitivo.



Giuro che vi era assenza di provocazione (se lo è sembrato mi scuso).

Il passivo senza una crescita progressiva di fatturato esisterà sempre finché gestiranno il Milan come un hotel a tre stelle dimenticandosi che per costi, tifosi, sponsor, media e aspettative è un resort di cinque stelle. 
Al Milan il problema più grande è sempre rappresentato dal disordine ai piani alti. A parte questo, per un club di questo peso serve sempre sul campo una stratificazione di giocatori fortissimi, di esperti, di riserve, di giovani in procinto di esplodere e di giovani ancora in erba.
Togli la stratificazione (la cui base parte da una proprietà-società unita fuori dal campo e da due/tre trascinatori in campo) e si innesca il corto circuito.


Gazidis comunque non ti va a prendere neanche i Paquetà e i Piatek. Se deve scegliere tra spendere 70 milioni per due giocatori e la stessa cifra per cinque/sei giocatori, lui opterà sempre per la seconda scelta.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco la provocazione, ma secondo te quale sarebbe l'alternativa per una società che divora un passivo da 100 milioni ogni stagione?
> 
> Scovare giocatori sconosciuti è vitale per noi nella situazione in cui siamo. Tra l'altro scovare sconosciuti è la norma per i grandi club europei che hanno non a caso settori giovanili straordinari.
> Secondo me dobbiamo ricostruire le basi per sperare di diventare un club moderno e competitivo.



è inutile, qua c'è una frangia che ti risponderà sempre "noi siamo il milan" e pretende che arrivi lo sceicco che compra hazard, kroos, ecc. e tutta l'uefa.


----------

